# The Dark Tower Mod



## Silverel (May 15, 2008)

Anyone familiar with the Dark Tower series by Stephen King? Great books, among my all time favorites. Back to that later, as first we have the case (16$!) that I have to dig through and pull apart. It helps with the thinking process.

For scale, I've used a can of Rockstar in most (all?) of my pictures. This case is the biggest I've worked on so far. 25"x15.5"x7.25" approximately. Not the biggest you can get, but still quite tall.


The whole case is rather non-descript. There's going to be a good amount of cutting going on. The front is fitted for a single 80mm fan...:shadedshu 






The back isn't much better. 2x80mm possibly the system speaker, and maybe a 60mm fan. Things that will change...





On the inside, there's 6 full drive bays up top, and a little 3 bay HD rack. Plastic fan holder of the likes I haven't seen since working on Dells. Wires leading to the power/reset switch and some leds. No front panel though, I plan on adding one myself.





Ah, now here's the first pleasant surprise. Removeable motherboard tray. 





The front panel taken off, power switch protruding. I have a nice rocker switch that I'm going to use instead. 





Yar, here be the top half of the case.





Lastly, everything all strewn about for good measure.





So the front panel is just a standard chunk of plastic with buttons and pop-out bays. The rest of the case is some pretty heavy duty steel. Everything assembled it weighs in at 18 pounds. There's a good amount of things that can be done to this case just to make it functional. Obvious holes need to be cut to install fans. I might not even use the front bezel at all, and fabricate something else entirely. The entire thing is going to be de-riveted and painted after the cutting gets done. Thinking about swapping out one of the drive bays, or modding it to fit HD's instead. I'm really never going to use that many drive bays for anything, lol.

The Dark Tower bit I mentioned earlier, well. That's going to get outsourced. Each side panel will be done up by some starving artist. There's art fairs all through the summer around here, and I'm sure I can find one that's hungry enough to do some work for 50$. Part of the vision, would be a full panel shot of the tower in detailed color. One side being a view of the tower looking down a path to it sitting on the edge of a cliff, and the other side being the view of the tower from the opposite angle. The background is going to be cut-out, and a piece of plexi will go behind it. Lighting as appropriate to set the mood, probably an intake fan in the lower rear corner to catch the GPU and NB.

I'm still kicking around ideas right now. Pulling it apart got some juices flowing for sure. IF I ever get into watercooling, I'm pretty sure this would be the case to do it in. I'm rather open to thoughts and ideas, as I'm just getting things in my head as this begins to progress. This is going to be a bit longer of a process than the last case.


-Next time, some of the basic mods to get things functional.


----------



## farlex85 (May 15, 2008)

Thats going to be one awesome beast. That was a great series, although true to Stephen King the end was not as satisfying as the ride to me. But how do you end your life's work? And the amount of his other works that are integrated into that series of books is absolutely astounding to me. Anyway, I can't wait to see this finished, I'm already getting all sorts of ideas for how it will look (uh-oh, I'll be disappointed again....lol, j/k).


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 22, 2008)

love it


----------



## Exavier (May 22, 2008)

love the series, love the idea, love the case...
despite that freaky face on the back of it at the top...haunting..
what model is this case? eBay time


----------



## Silverel (May 22, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59652

Heh. it's still there for 16$. Be warned though, the case is tall, but rather slim, and has no front panel connectors at all.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (May 23, 2008)

+1 for drinking Rockstar! Subscribed.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

*cough*product placement *cough* 

Haha j/k cant wait to see what you do to that beast


----------



## DonInKansas (May 23, 2008)

This casemod brought to you by Rockstar! (TM)


----------



## Chryonn (May 23, 2008)

holyyyyy shit! no wonder this case looks so familiar, i had an identical one for my first ever build back in early 2000. i remember those plastic feet! i never used them as it gives another inch of height. yep, i liked the removable mobo tray too, very easy to put everything in then just slide it back in. back then i wasn't into  taking it apart, i just wanted something to put the bits in. but looking at it now, it's a tall case for watercooling, lots of space for many HDDs etc. good luck with the modding!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 23, 2008)

fun!


----------



## Silverel (May 24, 2008)

Mmm... toys.

So I found some castor wheels that go to my daughters crib, you know, in case I wanted to enter her into a boxcar derby or something... whatever they're for. Got me thinking about finding some nice (not expensive) ones from somewhere. I'd probably pay 20$ for the four of em, and off to the internets I went a-searchin!

Good, acceptable... not bad at all. Less than 2$ each





I really like this style, but the peg-type castors might be difficult to mount... 4.50 a piece too.





Heavy-duty, and only 2$ a pop.





White wheels... ah. but I can paint those...





I think these might be the winners though... 3.50 each.





Whatcha think?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 24, 2008)

Last two pics are not up but the easiest would likely be the top one...The bottom is a little too grocery cart for my blood.


----------



## Silverel (May 24, 2008)

There they are, some people don't like off-site linking apparently. lol.


----------



## dark2099 (May 24, 2008)

I think those last ones are nice, but I am wondering what kind of load bearing they are good for (which I bet you probably know).


----------



## Silverel (May 24, 2008)

They should all be rated for well over the 30 pounds this case will weigh when it's fully loaded. The ugly heavy duty ones are rated for 500 pounds, the stud type are the kind you find for a computer chair, so figure 250 pounds for those. The rest should hold up a loaded full tower rather well.


----------



## dark2099 (May 24, 2008)

Well then, I would say get the ones you like best, and just as I was typing this, maybe try to find white wheels with a silver or lighter colored casters so you can paint them to match the case.


----------



## AsRock (May 24, 2008)

i like the top 2 most and the later one most. can you not get the other part to the ball type ones ?.


----------



## Silverel (May 24, 2008)

AsRock said:


> can you not get the other part to the ball type ones ?.



Nah, they're made for wooden chairs actually, so you glue them into place. Even if I could find something that might work, it'd put me over budget. I think I'm going for those last ones. Comes out to 19.95 after shipping, which is just perrrrfect for me.


----------



## AsRock (May 24, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Nah, they're made for wooden chairs actually, so you glue them into place. Even if I could find something that might work, it'd put me over budget. I think I'm going for those last ones. Comes out to 19.95 after shipping, which is just perrrrfect for me.



Well i remember seeing metel plate that fixed in to he grove but this was in the UK some time ago.  I remember as it was my mothers sofa.


There was a wooden block with a metel plate at top which held the wheel with that grove so it clipped into place.


----------



## steelkane (May 26, 2008)

Good case to work with, there's allot that can be done to it,, Thanks for the link,, I think I'm going to picked one up. Subscribed, Cant wait to see what u do to it,,, Maybe some help, this place has a big selection of wheels, http://www.greatlakescaster.com/gre...ded_caster_with_top_plate-TWUN-65N-P02-VS.php
Hope it helps.


----------



## Silverel (May 27, 2008)

Dude. I just peed a lil. Awesome link. I'd thank you twice if I could.


----------



## steelkane (May 28, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Dude. I just peed a lil. Awesome link. I'd thank you twice if I could.



Anytime, glad I could help,, If you have time check out my gallery,, http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1523
And worklog,, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42460


----------



## Silverel (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright, I'm ready to post up a few pics of things I've been working on. Nothing took all that long, but I'm still wrapping my head around the logistics of this tallboy. I even made most of the pics smaller so I don't strangle the shit outta DSL users.

First off I wanted to get those upper drive bays loosened up, de-riveting is simple. Take a drill. Point at rivets. Watch them fall off.












Ah, that rocker switch that I was thinking about adding in instead. It would fit into the existing button slot without much modification. I'd have to use the front bezel in that case though... decisions decisions.










Then there's the old actual switch. Seems to be a lot of gibberish that I don't really care about. Is that heavy duty or is it just me?






Then there's a mockup I did with a spare (read : crappy) PSU I had laying around, and a drive all the way in the top bay. Definitely gonna need to use all SATA stuff... unless they make longer IDE cables. Never seen em...






Thought I'd poke this thread for a minute. I am indeed working on it, jamming to some Korn, and taking a couple weeks off from work.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 13, 2008)

Kool, nice to see ya back. whatever you decide to do, I'm sure it will look good.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice case,  was just thinking my self useing the 2-3 5 1/4   bays for dedicated air flow for the  PSU.  A fair few idea's come to mind and surly looking forward to seeing hat you do with it.

EDIT: tyhinking about it the psu would have to be higher in case maybe.  I'd try it still not hard to cut some cardboard is it...


----------



## Silverel (Jun 13, 2008)

I was actually thinking about mounting the PSU vertically. With the flat modular cables on my Corasir, I could run them across the underside of the top section without looking too weird. Two angle brackets for the PSU mounts would work fine, and the 120mm fan could pull in cool air instead of killing my front to back airflow by pulling up.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2008)

Silverel said:


> I was actually thinking about mounting the PSU vertically. With the flat modular cables on my Corasir, I could run them across the underside of the top section without looking too weird. Two angle brackets for the PSU mounts would work fine, and the 120mm fan could pull in cool air instead of killing my front to back airflow by pulling up.




Cool,  Yeah was thinking that after i posted then started to think that there not all that wide.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 13, 2008)

Silverel said:


> I was actually thinking about mounting the PSU vertically. With the flat modular cables on my Corasir, I could run them across the underside of the top section without looking too weird. Two angle brackets for the PSU mounts would work fine, and the 120mm fan could pull in cool air instead of killing my front to back airflow by pulling up.



I like the idea of mounting the PSU unconventionally. Regarding airflow bottom to top is actually ideal...and the case seems primed for that..since heat rises and tend to get trapped up top anyway.


----------



## Silverel (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmm... interesting thoughts there. Perhaps all the lower fans could be intake, and 3 120's at the top blowing out? I guess the only thing to worry about would be dust at that point, but some decent filters would help out a bit. Actually, come to think of it. I could put a few slots in the bottom of the case for the dust to fall through instead.

I'm likely never going to use more than 2 drive bays, possibly three if I convert one into a HD bay. Hence, I took out the second one. A couple more mock-up pics to see what the pretend PSU would look like. Obviously, I'd need to cut a hole for the power cord, but I'm on too much nyquil to be doin that right now 















Yeah, that's electrical tape holding the PSU up. It's modded to fit a 120 on it, which is nice since that's what is on my good one. I think I used the 120 somewhere else already. Still building on my collection of fans. hehe. The CD's are approximately the size of 120mm fans, so just go with that. Seems it'd be a tight fit, and I'd need to keep some clearance on the inside, but it'd work. The only thing that bothers me is the segway between bottom section and top section. There's not a lot of room for air to flow through, so I'm thinking some fans there would do the trick to keep things moving. Maybe two quiet 92mm ones.

Strongly considering doing the entire front in mesh. It'd make mounting the switches a bit of a pain in the ass, but I think overall, it would make the case that much better. Not to mention, less work to get the fans to fit correctly. Good thing I've got almost 2 months before I actually NEED to start working again. lol.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Hmm... interesting thoughts there. Perhaps all the lower fans could be intake, and 3 120's at the top blowing out? I guess the only thing to worry about would be dust at that point, but some decent filters would help out a bit. Actually, come to think of it. I could put a few slots in the bottom of the case for the dust to fall through instead.
> 
> I'm likely never going to use more than 2 drive bays, possibly three if I convert one into a HD bay. Hence, I took out the second one. A couple more mock-up pics to see what the pretend PSU would look like. Obviously, I'd need to cut a hole for the power cord, but I'm on too much nyquil to be doin that right now
> 
> ...




Interesting.  With what you said last time made me think about mounting it top left rear of the caseso the 80mm PSU fan is over one of the 80.. fan holes at the top with the 120mm hole? in the psu you made on the left side so it gets air out of the case ?..

Problem is that i would of thought you would have to add a fan were that hole is in the psu as it might not cool it well enough.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 15, 2008)

Stop by to see how it's going,, thought I'd throw some ideal's your way. 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=314&products_id=4245
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=128


----------



## Silverel (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm diggin the added bays, but not so much on the case handles. Full tower is gonna be 20lbs empty, let alone half a dozen HD's and other random equipment. Not sure I'd _want_ to lift it. lol.

However, the cheap bastard that I am could not pass up on existing hardware to abuse. I've pulled another case apart for spare parts. Just a crappy mini-atx case that happened to have a 3.5" bay. At least, it will be once I chunk it up into one. I think there's yet another oldie POS that I could take a few more 3.5 bays from as well. Much prefer to scavenge than purchase. What with being on vacation and all. The only thing that I have money set aside for is the artwork at this point.  I'll post up some pics of what I'm thinkin about in a bit.


----------



## Silverel (Jun 16, 2008)

I would have used more hard drives for the mockup, but I actually have my backup PC running with em in it. For now, this is what I'm thinking of doing.






Essentially, I'd like the drive bay lower so I can get to it without having to stand up. With the case being all prettied up with paint later, I don't know what I was thinking about with casters. Why hide something like that under a desk? Maybe locking casters... for a different day though. You can see, I've got all the HD's stacked right up on top of that drive. I can rig up an enclosure for the drive, and the HDs. Making it look pretty and functional is a different story. I'd like to have the drives be easily swapped, so facing them towards the opposite side panel allows me something like an access hatch perhaps...






This is the kinda funky bay that I found. It only holds two HD's, and all the opposite holes for the drives are mounted on the actual mobo tray. Good reasons not to bother modding that particular case. I'll just salvage bits and bobs when I need to. I cut off the top drives that are useless and dead to me. Gonna trim off that side piece if need be... likely.






I could probably fit another 2-3 HD's before I hit the top of the case. Maybe I'll find another 3 HD bay somewhere. I know theres a Compaq case floating around here that hasn't been touched yet...
















I like that last pic. Shows off my Mystique. hehe. As its currently set up, I'll have to trim off that piece protruding from the case, and work on mounting it all. You can see how much room there *isn't* between the side panel for cables and such. Some small angle brackets for the drive should leave just enough room for a hole to be cut and SATA cables to drop down next to it. I'd much prefer another 3 bay HD rack like the one that came with it, and I think that Compaq has one in it.

Lots of planning for the layout of this case. It seems like I'm taking it easy and/or slacking.  At least it does to me. Just taking my time though, doing things right. That's my current idea for HD bays at least. If you can imagine a latching panel on that side, hinges and all, you can start to get an idea of why I want them here. Ease of access for replacement and such. 

This case makes me drink.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2008)

I like the idea of 5 80mm fans in the back of the case and using a blow through PS (not the one with the 120mm fan underneath)

also heat rises it still works better in front/out back (especially with long GPUs)

This looks like its gonna be a fun mod to watch.

Here is a pict of a PS case I built with 2 AC 8s blowing through the PS and wiring exiting the mobo tray side





Imagine 7 of those fans for exhaust...(5 in the case and 2more on the PS) hows that for a bit of exhaust..


----------



## Silverel (Jul 1, 2008)

Woo! I might have actually found an artist to do this case. Denny's is such a social playground around here it's retarded. She's got some really good fantasy stuff, and her partial portfolio is only sketches. Definitely gonna get her to do a mock-up and see how it looks. 

This has excited me, profoundly.


----------



## Axelrod (Jul 9, 2008)

with that amount of bay space you can mount a bunch o radiators there with frontal intake...
The size of that tower has liquid cooling written all of it, you can even have multiple pumps and reservoirs with room to spare!

just a suggestion.


----------



## flclisgreat (Aug 5, 2008)

ehh no news of the side panel you got laser cut?

I KNOW ALL-lol


----------



## Silverel (Aug 5, 2008)

No laser cutting for me, been stuck with 0$ and XXX$ in bills.

Ah, the auto industry sucks to work in. Hopefully in a couple weeks I'll be at an IT job working for hospitals and such. Then, money returns... Then, progress on this mod returns! Until then... just a couple pages of, well, whatever this is for now.


----------



## flclisgreat (Aug 5, 2008)

Silverel said:


> No laser cutting for me, been stuck with 0$ and XXX$ in bills.
> 
> Ah, the auto industry sucks to work in. Hopefully in a couple weeks I'll be at an IT job working for hospitals and such. Then, money returns... Then, progress on this mod returns! Until then... just a couple pages of, well, whatever this is for now.



o mah god. someone be copying you?






that was ordered and cut at a UK water cooling shop


----------



## Silverel (Aug 5, 2008)

hmmm... mine is a full tower though. That looks like a mid.

I don't think they're copying though, lol. Seems to be a common enough name. o.o


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well it's a popular series from a very popular writer, and tower works well for a comp tower, I'll bet there are some other dark tower mods out there. That's why you gotta make yours the best silverel, show us the horror.........


----------



## flclisgreat (Aug 5, 2008)

oh and btw i loved the books, why i was reading this thread and remembered when i saw the laser cut side panel


----------



## Silverel (Aug 5, 2008)

Probably gonna be another month away at least, lol. Gotta catch up on bills yo.

I have been talking to the artist chick quite a bit. I think if I work my game a lil bit I could get her to do it on the barter system... The sexy barter system.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 5, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Probably gonna be another month away at least, lol. Gotta catch up on bills yo.
> 
> I have been talking to the artist chick quite a bit. I think if I work my game a lil bit I could get her to do it on the barter system... The sexy barter system.



 The best kind of bartering man has come up with..........


----------



## theJesus (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the rear of that case; it looks like a face at the top


----------



## cdawall (Aug 5, 2008)

i want one of those towers lol


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 5, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I like the rear of that case; it looks like a face at the top



trust Jesus to see weird faces in weird places


----------



## theJesus (Aug 5, 2008)

If I wasn't so lazy, I'd edit it eating a psu and saying "om nom nom nom!" lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 5, 2008)

You lazy Jebus you! 

Wicked cool work log dude! Really enjoying it so far! I'll grab a better look when I'm home.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 5, 2008)

subscribed, looks like it could turn out quite well.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 5, 2008)

First off great theme for the build!  DT is my fav. SK series.  Any thoughts on the exterior artwork?


----------



## Silverel (Aug 5, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> First off great theme for the build!  DT is my fav. SK series.  Any thoughts on the exterior artwork?



Yep, it's in the log.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 8, 2008)

Any update on this build?  I decided to pick up Wizard and Glass, I haven't put it down for the last few days.


----------



## Silverel (Sep 8, 2008)

Nah, nothing. Well, not on the build. I got a job with an IT company, haven't started yet though. Then I'll have to catch up on bills, and I'll be moving mid-October. I'd figger November will be when I restart this project again. I'll even have a real garage to work in as well...

It's killing me to not work on it, but I seriously have nothing to work with at this point.


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 8, 2008)

boo to work!


----------



## theJesus (Sep 9, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> boo to work!


Yeah, work sucks.

however . . . cash FTW


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 9, 2008)

yay to cash!


----------



## Silverel (Oct 9, 2008)

Woo! Cash!

I get my second check this week, big phatty phat phat checks too. Looks like I'll be getting this rolling for sure in November. Right after I get back from Florida. So, with that laid down nice and solid I was thinking of some other stuff. I'm going to have 3 120mm fans in the top of the case if my plans work out, so I started looking for something besides the standard wire grills...


I know that its going to be winter soon, so...






That was my first thought! PC's kick out some heat, why not reuse it instead of blowing it against the wall? Hehe, directional venting winz! These are really hard to find in 5" round though, so if anyone has some idea where to find more that'd rock. Don't worry about the color, I'll probably paint over it.


----------



## Silverel (Dec 9, 2008)

Great, lol. Now I have plenty of cash and no time.

Hoping to start working on this again mid-late december...


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 9, 2008)

i have plenty of time and no cash.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 9, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Great, lol. Now I have plenty of cash and no time.
> .





Chryonn said:


> i have plenty of time and no cash.



lol silverel send chryonn some cash and the case and let him mod it!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> i have plenty of time and no cash.


same here 


Odin Eidolon said:


> lol silverel send chryonn some cash and the case and let him mod it!


Oh, oh! Pick me, pick me!!


----------



## Silverel (Dec 9, 2008)

lol, you guys are funny 

I'm totally modding this thing, mine mine mine!


----------



## Exavier (Dec 9, 2008)

I might have mentioned this before but the Dark Tower series I-VII is my favourite saga of all time.
and like I might have mentioned in a post an age ago, I'm still waiting to see how this goes 
see the TURTLE of enormous girth..


----------



## MKmods (Dec 10, 2008)

when I look at the picts of this case I keep thinking 2 separate comps inside (ATX below and a mATX above)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

I gotta see how this turns out so scribed


----------



## theJesus (Dec 10, 2008)

I still think the back looks like a face


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I still think the back looks like a face



what ever your on i want some of that 

really i see it too


----------



## theJesus (Dec 10, 2008)

how can anybody _not_ see it?


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 10, 2008)

it looks like a face with its mouth wide open in shock


----------



## Silverel (Dec 22, 2008)

zomg... lol. This mod is still not re-started? What the hell is wrong with me?

Oh right. This IT job makes me travel around the country apparently. I'm within days of finishing my trip to Cincinnati, hopefully they won't make me come back down anytime soon. Oh, and then I get to move again! Found a sweet deal on a place just a couple miles down the road. Fully finished basement and a 1 1/2 car garage for 350$ a month.

Provided I stop traveling until spring, I could possibly be working on this case by January 9th.

I hate this thread. Everytime I look at it, I want to kick my own ass for taking so long!

I haven't given up just yet! :cheers:


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dont kick your own ass yet,  we'll give you a few more weeks 

I still love the though of The Dark Tower as a mod, great idea!


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 22, 2008)

Seriously you need to cut the rock start can up, fold it out and adhere it to the inside of the case where it would visible. Bottom would work. LOL


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 27, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> any updates?



Yeah still don't look all that dark to me .


----------



## Silverel (Jan 27, 2009)

It's been pretty stupid cold out. The previous tenant finally got all his stuff out of the garage, then it snowed 8 inches. I have to conscript some eskimos to pull all my gear out of storage... Thanks for poking the thread. It's too easy to ignore if no one cares 

I'll head out there tonight after work so you guys can see the workspace I'm dealing with... It's pretty bad. Just the stuff left in there from the owner (who refuses to clean it out!) is mind boggling. As long as I leave it in the garage, and tuck it away somewhere I have free roam.

Damn place is a mess. Pics tonight!


----------



## Silverel (Jan 28, 2009)

I was indeed true to my word. Heading out there now to try and get this place organized... I have no idea what I want to do with anything...

btw, it is cold outside. Been like this for weeks...






That snow is from the past couple of days. Things already don't look great.





That tarp on the floor was where all the previous tenants stuff was. There was no room to walk in here before. Now all the leftover junk is the owners.









Tons of stuff, and why we use the main door...





That fridge is plugged in and working. I'll have excellent access to my beer 













Yes there is indeed a workbench underneath all of that. I circled it for easy reference.





And finally the place I plan to shove a bunch of junk.






It's gonna be a long cold night. I don't plan on finishing tonight, but hopefully I can get a bunch done. Now ya'll can understand my procrastination. XD


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow man, that's ridiculous! well good look cleaning that up! looking forward to the build again.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 28, 2009)

This spot here is cleaned!





Pretty cold out at night, gotta try and find some space heaters. I had to check and see if my toes were still there by the time I got inside. Oh yeah, it snowed another 4 inches last night. Nothing quite like a hour and a half drive to get 10 miles down the road.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 29, 2009)

Hell yeah. Moving along now, got almost everything un-buried and neatly stacked.






















There's a freakin stove in the way... This should be interesting...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow man...looking good!!!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like you have double projects. looking cleaner.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cold+excess Junk=bonfire!


----------



## a111087 (Jan 29, 2009)

looks like you have a couple of antiques there.  chest and commode


----------



## Silverel (Jan 29, 2009)

Part of my fun was looking at the initial pics to try and find weird things. There's an electric chainsaw in there, and a 1950's era vacuum... all kinds of weird stuff.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 29, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Part of my fun was looking at the initial pics to try and find weird things. There's an electric chainsaw in there, and a 1950's era vacuum... all kinds of weird stuff.



pics or it didn't happen  

i really can't find any of that stuff HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

So is it complete or is there still some pics coming?


----------



## Silverel (Jan 29, 2009)

Castiel said:


> So is it complete or is there still some pics coming?



Oh noes, not quite. I would rather just post pics of all the crap I have to do to get this thing moving along. It's reeeally cold out at night. All that took me about 3 hours last night before I started getting a little crazy from the cold. Having music playing really helps though. 

I still need to get that stove out of the way, finish clearing out the workbench area, and pull my gear out of storage. I'd imagine I could be working on the actual case by next week.

Ah, the vacuum and the chainsaw are next to the stove.

Oh, and the next pics coming up will be some of the hardware I've gotten from the fine sellers here at TPU.


----------



## will (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks good so far! I don't know why but whenever I see the second picture at the start this goes through my mind:








Sorry pretty random I know!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol thats awesome!


----------

